# Got a new hamster, I'm pleased to introduce you to Admiral Sticky Buns!!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a Chinese hamster already, and this girl is SO different! I've had her since last Thursday and she's already used to my boyfriend and I. She hasn't bit us once! 

We were at Petco just for fun, and saw her getting pulverized by another larger hamster... I've wanted a new Syrian ham for a while and the BF always says no.... until last Thursday! 


Here she is! Admiral Sticky Buns!!!!


















































She was a fan of the BF's pocket!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

AWE!!!! What a cutie!!! Give her a pet for me


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

NICE! She would look awesome in the betta tank :lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow she tamed up fast. I got baby rats last tuesday and they still are not that tame yet. I can pet them put the second I remove them they start freaking out on me. She's so cute and look at her nomming treats in your lap. What a catch, I bet she will be super lovable in no time.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> AWE!!!! What a cutie!!! Give her a pet for me


Sure will!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Wow she tamed up fast. I got baby rats last tuesday and they still are not that tame yet. I can pet them put the second I remove them they start freaking out on me. She's so cute and look at her nomming treats in your lap. What a catch, I bet she will be super lovable in no time.


I seem to have good luck!

My first ham, Ralph was an adoption at that same Petco. Some kid had left him there because he didn't want him anymore.. I saw him getting bullied (see a trend?) and had to save him... He was a sweetheart. When he died, I got Victini, my Chinese ham, and she has NEVER bit us either! She's quiet and never comes out or begs for love like Ralph did... But she's very calm and comfortable with us holding her. 

And Sticky buns is the same way! I got her at the same Petco.. and she had just come in that day (so you would expect her to be super stressed)... she's just so calm! Her first night with us she was running in her wheel like she owned the place. She's curious and is jumpy at times but hasn't thought to bite us.. the second night I had her I put a clean dry washcloth we had slept with the night before in her tank so she could get used to our scent, maybe that helped?

Either way I love her!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> NICE! She would look awesome in the betta tank :lol:




Haha, I don't think the fish would like her very much


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Such a cute golden girl! I love my sable banded Syrian boy. His name is Max Rat, but we usually just call him Mr. Rat. He's a big fan of pockets, too!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I might just do the washcloth trick and put them in the two baby houses. I know now they will take food from me and lick my hands and climb on me a little but still the second they leave the cage they run away and hide from me. Since they are babies I wonder if they are just more cautious because they don't have the life experience as an adult animal.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cute hammy. Gotta love the name too


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I might just do the washcloth trick and put them in the two baby houses. I know now they will take food from me and lick my hands and climb on me a little but still the second they leave the cage they run away and hide from me. Since they are babies I wonder if they are just more cautious because they don't have the life experience as an adult animal.




I had never heard of it, but someone on Reddit recommended it. I bet if they smell you when you aren't around and they are safe in their home they will be much more comfortable being outside with you.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the hamster and name! I have an albino Campbell's dwarf.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i used to raise syrians. great pets.mine loved sleeping in my shirt pocket or on my shoulder when i watched tv. i got my first two at woolworths dept. store, when i was 6. the person working said i could have two together. they ended up being males. being the most aggressive hamster species,they did what came naturally. they had a battle royal. herman lost an eye,and hector lost a testicle. hector made it to 3 and herman made it to 4. my syrians were my most beloved childhood pets. wish i could have some now, but i have small children and it would be best to wait until they are older. congrats, she's a peach.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I love your avatar!!!!! It's sexually attracted to fire... hahahaha.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

just one of the screamapillar's many charms. i hear they get quite large.


----------

